# Aurora TV ad's NEVER before seen...



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have finally gotten around to copying to DVD several classic TV advertisements that I acquired many years ago on 8/16mm film.

If you are interested in a copy send me an *email [email protected] *NOT a PM.
They will be available AFTER the HOCARS SuperBowl Show Feb 1st, 2015

Announcing:
Two AWESOME DVD’s chock filled of AURORA Slot Car, Toys, Games, Monsters, TV Ad’s from the 1960’s + 70’s.

Volume 1 Aurora TJETS-AFX-Postage Stamp Trains
(23 TV AD’s)

Aurora	Postage Stamp Trains
Aurora	Thunderjet Model Motoring Gran Prix
Aurora	Speedline Cars
Aurora	Thunderjets 24 Hours of LeMans
Aurora	Speedline Cigarbox City
Aurora	Thunderjet Sandvans and Red Dunes
Aurora	AFX Thoroughbred Line of Slot Cars (long)
Aurora	AFX Thoroughbred Line of Slot Cars (short)
Aurora	AFX starring Peter Revson on the 1972 Toy Fair Layout
Aurora	AFX Champion Spark Bug Monza Spyder Race Set
Ideal Mini Motorific LeMans Sprint Race 4000 Set
Ideal Mini Motorific Jalopy Showdown
Aurora	AFX starring Richard Petty featuring MagnaTraction
Aurora	AFX starring Jackie Stewart
Aurora	Screechers Spiderman VS The Fly Set
Aurora	Railmasters Astro Express
Aurora	1963 Ford/Aurora Grand Nationals Race Promotion
Aurora	AFX starring Peter Revson’s Revamatic Racing Set
Aurora	AFX starring Peter Revson’s Racemaster Challenger Set
Aurora	AFX starring Peter Revson with Model Motoring
Aurora	AFX starring Jackie Stewart and the Revamatic Racing Set at Lime Rock Park, CT
Aurora	AFX starring Jackie Stewart featuring MagnaTraction
Aurora	AFX starring Jackie Stewart and The Closest Thing To Real Racing


Volume 2 Aurora Ads and Misc. 70's Toy and product Ads.
(46 TV AD’s)

Aurora	Groovy Grabber Top
Aurora	Smackers Game
Aurora	Can Doo Game
Aurora	Razzy Racers Balloon Cars
Aurora	Aurora Derby featuring Don Adams
Aurora	Imposters 
Aurora	Pendulum Pool featuring Don Adams
Aurora	Flip It Jackpot featuring Flip Wilson
Aurora	Pendulum Bowl featuring Buddy Hackett
Aurora	Oddsmaker Games featuring Jimmy the Greek
Ideal Zeroids with Zogg and Zem 21 Space Ship
Ideal Motorific Computer Car
Ideal Zeroids Zem 21 Space Ship and Equipment
Canada Dry Ginger Ale featuring Jack Elam, Broderick Crawford, Isaac Hayes
Canada Dry Ginger Ale featuring Ken Norton, Ruth Buzzi, Howard Cosell
National Alliance of Businessmen Viet Nam Vets Coming Home to no jobs
Cracker Jacks
Ford Pinto
Canon AE-1 with tennis pro Tracy Austin
Aurora	Zing Tennis Game
Canada Dry Barrelhead Root Beer (train)
Canada Dry Barrelhead Root Beer (grocery)
American Anti-Defamation League against prejudice
Ford 3D Design for 1971
Canon	A1 Camera
Greyhound Bus
Aurora	Flip It 21 featuring Flip Wilson	1973
Heinz Baby Foods around The World
National Alliance of Businessmen Vietnam Veterans Jobs
Papermate Write Bros Pen
Van Heusen Van Knit Shirts touchie feelie
Van Heusen Hampshire House Shirts ping pong with China
Aurora	Skittle Bingo featuring Don Adams
Aurora	Bounce Back 25 with Batman and Robin
Aurora	Movie Monster Kits with Dracula, King Kong, Ghost of Castle Mare,
Frankenstein, Godzilla, Mummy, Jekyll, and the Creature
Cracker Jacks
Canada Dry Ginger Ale featuring John Ireland, Ruth Buzzi, Jimmy Connors
BF Goodrich Tires
Canon Camera 1980 Olympics Jean-Claude Killy
Canon AE-1 John Newcomb
Aurora	Brunswick’s Air Hockey
Star Team Helmets and Equipment
Ideal The Big Press printing press
Mini America’s Cup R/C sailboats with Ted Hood
Ideal Phantom Raider Ship
BF Goodrich Tires baseball ad

Samples of Richard Petty racing AFX and kids with Screechers Spiderman VS Fly RaceSet


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

,and the cost is?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

This is not a buy sell area which is why I said to email me direct. thanks, Bob


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Aurora AD DVD's in stock*

The DVD's are in hand ready to ship so if interested, send me an email at [email protected] thanks, Bob Beers


----------

